# Ring of Gunfire - Working New Years Eve 2012 in Detroit



## mariomike (29 Jan 2012)

Two paramedics in their broken down ambulance as shots ring out all around them:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aLOmNVMsFI


----------



## dogger1936 (29 Jan 2012)

That's the coolest reporter I've ever saw. That truly made my day.

As for the gunfire....fairly normal for New Years in places.


----------

